# PLEASE tell me she looks close!



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Daisy. LaMancha. First freshener. Due any time this month. Me? Insane.  Daisy's driving me crazy! No discharge, ect, but all she does is lay around and eat all day.  I _think_ (I'm still not exactly sure what I'm checking for) her ligs are still there. She's been moody lately. She's a bit swollen back there, and looks kinda...open, for lack of a better term. What do you all think?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My Boer doe looks pretty much the same right now but has had discharge. I'm expecting anytime with my girl. Looks like Urs is getting close


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

It looks like her udder has quite a bit of filling to do before she'll be ready to go. She does look farther along in udder development than my FF that's due at the end of the month, if that's any consolation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you want the truth or what you want to hear? 

Her udder looks like it has some more time to go.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you want the truth or what you want to hear?
> 
> Her udder looks like it has some more time to go.


I was afraid of that.  How much longer, roughly, do you think?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I would guess you have another week to two weeks to go.  If her kidding is "textbook" you will go out one morning and her udder will have seemed to doubled if not tripled in size. Just check her tendons twice a day, they are an excellent indicator of when your doe will kid.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

DaisyMayFarm said:


> I was afraid of that.  How much longer, roughly, do you think?


Isn't it so hard to wait?! Mine aren't due until the end of the month, and I'm getting sooooo impatient.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

My laMancha Rosie is due any day ( I've been saying that forever) her utters are double that I did shave her and it has helped me keep an eye on things better









This was taken this morning


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

What I think has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with your Doe... And EVERYTHING to do with the fact that you are wearing flip flops... And I'm wearing snow boots... I MISS SEEING MY TOES!!! k now I'll stop pouting. Good luck!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is my ff doe with an unknown due date. She was loosing her plug yesterday, but I think she still has a week or 2 or 3 Togo...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> This is my ff doe with an unknown due date. She was loosing her plug yesterday, but I think she still has a week or 2 or 3 Togo...


Wow that is one tight bag! Hopefully i can sneak out and grab a couple pics of my girls. Any day now.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would keep an eye on her because my FF went from that to completely full over night and having her baby at 11:25 in the morning..You can't go by their udder unless you notice it going from that to tight and full. Go by her ligs if you can.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I've got good news! Her udders are getting MUCH bigger (I'll upload a pic later) and her logs are kinda saggy.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

With FF in particular, some may not really fill until the last 24 hrs. My girl who kidded last thur filled more the night before but not super big and tight. I was going by ligaments for her. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

These were from yesterday; it looks like she's filling up and when I touch them they feel full.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The udder doesn't look really tight, but she is definitely getting there.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

And there was my FF who just finally got a decent size udder this week ... TWO weeks AFTER she kidded!!


----------

